# FYI - Home Depot Recruiting REO Vendors etc....



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Found this - Guess they are looking for Vendors -..............

"Might anyone recommend renovation contractors in the states listed below? Qualified companies would possess the following characteristics: 

 Licensed general contractor 
 Full-service / REO renovation experience 
 EPA Lead-safe certified 

Opportunity Markets: 
• Missouri 
• Illinois (outside Chicago / Cook County) 
• Indiana 
• Michigan 
• Minnesota (Western) 
• North & South Dakota 
• Pennsylvania & Delaware 
• Alabama 
• Tennessee 
• Texas (El Paso, South of San Antonio to Rio Grande Valley) 

Interested companies should send their information to [email protected]******xpot.com, or contact me directly. Thanks in advance."


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Well they must have already filled the Southern States and Eastern States. That is where they started the marketing. Now all they have to do is change their division name that handles foreclosures from:

Home Depot to Home Repo....


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Well they must have already filled the Southern States and Eastern States. That is where they started the marketing. Now all they have to do is change their division name that handles foreclosures from:
> 
> Home Depot to Home Repo....


Home Repo....nicely done


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Homie cheapo to homie repo.



It has a nice ring to it.


----------

